# wire worm jig



## Segrat (Jan 10, 2005)

Lookin for info on wire worm jigs to try on Lake Whitefish here on Lake Superior. Can anyone help or point me in the right direction so I can try them when the Whitefish refuse to bite on the old single egg method. Thanks for any help, Segrat


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Go to any flyshop and check out the pattern assortment. They may have a bunch of wire worms already tied up.. If not they will have the materials to tie some. Basically, they are different variations of the brassie pattern. They are very simple to tie. simply rap some copper wire around shank of the hook and replace the dubbed head with a different colored wire..

I always did just fine with the eggs..

hope this helps.


----------

